# Znikajacy ekran logowania

## backfire

Witam! Do logowania do X'ow uzywam gdm ktory jest odpalany na starcie systemu, wszystko dzialalo jak nalezy, niestety po zrobieniu sobie fbsplasha wedlug opisu na wiki, gdm sie odpala ale od razu przeskakuje na pierwsza konsole, jak go zmusic zeby zostal na consoli nr 7 czyli na X'ach ?

----------

## crocop

Bardzo prawdopodobne, ze cos jest nie tak ze sterownikami grafiki. Spradz czy przypadkiem czegos nie pozmieniales.

----------

## backfire

O to chodzi ze wszystko jest jak bylo, dodoalem tylko framebuffer splasha, troche to nie wygodne bo musze przechodzic alt+F7 na X.

----------

## mysz

Miałem jakiś czas temu podobną sytuację, ale to było spowodowane tym, że jeden z programów ustawionych w kolejce rc za gdm'em nie odpalał się poprawnie i generował ostrzeżenie, tak więc sterowanie wracało mi z gdm'a na pierwszą konsolę, żebym mógł zobaczyć co jest nie tak. Może masz podobnie?

----------

## Yaro

Witam. Też tak miałem. O ile dobrze pamiętam to trzeba dodać do grub.conf (o ile używasz gruba), przy ścieżce do jajka:

```
CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Co do lilo to nie wiem, ale pewnie też jakoś tak   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## backfire

Mam to dodane w lilo.

Sprawdzilem i to e wrca na pierwsza konsole powoduje moj skrypt firewalla, tylko dziwi mnie dlaczego skoro on nie generuje zadnego bledu nawet komunikatu, do tej pory dzialal ok, dopiero po zainstalowaniu splasha pojawilo sie takie zjawisko, tylko co ma firewall do splasha  :Sad: 

----------

## mysz

 *backfire wrote:*   

> dopiero po zainstalowaniu splasha pojawilo sie takie zjawisko, tylko co ma firewall do splasha :(

 

Firewall do splasha nic. Gdyby skrypt robił cokolwiek innego to działoby się pewnie tak samo.

Pokaż skrypt i sposób w jaki go odpalasz.

----------

## backfire

skrypt

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" = "start" ]

then

 

 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts                      

                                                                              

 # nie akceptujemy pakietow "source route" (zmieniaja tablice routingu)       

  echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/accept_source_route                     

 # nie przyjmujemy pakietow ICMP redirect, ktore moga zmienic nasza tablice ro

  echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/accept_redirects                        

 # wlaczamy ochrone przed blednymi pakietami ICMP error                       

  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses                

 # ochrona przed spoofingiem - kazdy interfejs sieciowy bedzie przyjmowal      

 # tylko te pakiety ktore znajduja sie w tablicy routingu                     

  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter                               

 # wlacza logowanie dziwnych (spoofed, source routed, redirects) pakietow

  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/log_martians 

 

    iptables -F

    iptables -X

    iptables -t nat -X

    iptables -t nat -F

#    iptables -t mangle -F

 

    iptables -P INPUT DROP

    iptables -P FORWARD DROP

    iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

 

    iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A FORWARD -o lo -j ACCEPT

 

    iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j REJECT --reject-with host-unreach

#    iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP

    # ogranicznie do 12 pingow na minute

#    iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 12/minute -j ACCEPT

#     iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 113 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

#    iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -d 83.14.131.251 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#    iptables -A OUTPUT -s 0/0 -d 83.14.131.251 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#    iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -d 83.14.131.251 -p udp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#    iptables -A OUTPUT -s 0/0 -d 83.14.131.251 -p udp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED

    iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED

    iptables -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED

#    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 8074 -j DROP

#    iptables -A INPUT -p udp --sport 8074 -j DROP

#    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1024:65535 -j DROP

#    iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 1024:65535 -j DROP

#    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 137:139 -s 10.0.0.142 -j ACCEPT

#    iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 137:139 -s 10.0.0.142 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

#    iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set

#    iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 300 --hitcount 3 -j DROP

    iptables -A INPUT -s 172.16.0.4 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A FORWARD -s 172.16.0.4 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 172.16.0.4 -j MASQUERADE

#echo -e "Start Firewall'a zakonczony"

# echo -e "\33[0m"

exit

fi

if [ "$1" = "stop" ]

then

 iptables -F                                                                  

# iptables -t mangle -F                                                        

 iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT                                                   

 iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT                                                     

 iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

#echo -e "Wylaczanie Firewall'a zakonczone"

# echo -e "\33[36m Wylaczanie Firewall'a zakonczone pomyslnie"

# echo -e "\33[0m"

exit

fi

```

dodalem go do runlevela za pomoca komendy

```

rc-update add firewall default

```

----------

